# Urge to go upon waking up



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Does anyone suffer from severe morning cramps and urgency? This could be anywhere within 5 to 30 minutes of waking up from a slumber. The cramping and pains are awful and the urgency is debilitating. As in, you just have to "go" then. The doctors are not of any help. Would appreciate if someone can commiserate and provide insight into what has worked for them!


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Happens to me just about daily. Peppermint tea or Imodium before bed helps


----------



## Savannah88 (May 23, 2016)

Happens to me as well, I usually use a heating pad and just take it slow if I can. Do you think it could be anxiety?


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

I have generalized anxiety and I can tell you it jacks my body around something fierce. For years I thought I had heart problems, chest pains, arm pain dizzy the whole 9. I was in my 20s and every day all day I obsessed about my heart as was convinced that I'd die that day. Don't discount how anxiety can affect you, your guts especially. Exercise and trying to mediate has helped me. My problem is I obsess and analyze and stress about everything. It is hard to let go.


----------



## vinny321 (Nov 29, 2016)

Jreader said:


> I have generalized anxiety and I can tell you it jacks my body around something fierce. For years I thought I had heart problems, chest pains, arm pain dizzy the whole 9. I was in my 20s and every day all day I obsessed about my heart as was convinced that I'd die that day. Don't discount how anxiety can affect you, your guts especially. Exercise and trying to mediate has helped me. My problem is I obsess and analyze and stress about everything. It is hard to let go.


Yeah I definitely recognize this. I had anxiety issues too since my early twenties (37 now, married, 1 daughter). I over analyze everything, which is a great asset in my job, but not so much in personal life. I'm less anxious than I used to be but my body isn't as resilient as it used to be either. I think a lot of IBS patients are pretty nervous people. I find it very difficult to change that aspect of myself. Oh yeah, just like you I also have hypochondriac tendencies.

@MaroonGirl : my IBS-D usually strikes in the morning (first 5-30 minutes too after waking up). Luckily and remarkably I rarely have cramps or pains. Just D or weird stools at least 50% of the time. I feel drained in the morning because of it. After going to the toilet 1-3 times during the morning, my day gradually improves. Repeat.

I had 10 days of no issues whatsoever recently : I basically ate low-fodmap, kept a very strict bed time routine (long sleep I mean), avoided all sodas & coffee, exercised and relaxed as much as possible. But as soon as I made exceptions to this I'm back on the same track. Starting from scratch again today.

Good luck


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi guys,

After trying all sorts of Western medication (Let's not forget that drugs cause more sideffects if you're on them for years), I have turned to alternative medicine for answers.

I am lookin into some salts and Ayurvedic, holistic healing. You might want to try that for diarrhea. I used to take Normaxin but the low blood pressure and dizziness were not worth it. It was turning my arms green!! Anyway, try some natural herbs. I think Kutajaghan is for diarrhea. I will let you know if it helps.

Cheers


----------



## KattyDee (Dec 7, 2016)

New to this site, just scrolling through posts and saw this. Sounds like my morning routine too. Every morning I get cramps sometimes to the point I'm doubled over with pain then it's a rush to toilet 3/4 times. Take buscopan and loperamide daily which doesn't seem to help me for when I first wake up


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Katty, this happens to me off and on. I'll take Imodium and it will sort of slow me down but make me have cramps. Doesn't help me much when I first get up, either that's usually when it sucks the most. Keep in mind Imodium takes an hour or so to work (at least the pills) and Levsin. Some days are harder than others for example I was pissed off yesterday and slept bad, stomach was a mess today. Speaking of, anyone find that sleeping badly sets you off?


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Poor sleep almost always contributes to poor digestion. And we don't need that >:-(


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi all, read a lot of replies to this a D o agree with you Maroon Girl. It is really a cycle (for me anyway) if I am really amped or angry or have slept poorly, my guts rebel against me big time. I personally think for some that this can be the cause/trigger as opposed to food but of course if you have heavy food in you AND your guts are angry, then the cycle starts all over.


----------



## vinny321 (Nov 29, 2016)

Jreader said:


> My problem is I obsess and analyze and stress about everything. It is hard to let go.


This basically sums it up for me too.


----------



## ASeekerofHealth (Nov 28, 2016)

I've had IBS for 3 years and I had this for about 2 of them. It use to be with in 15 mins to an hour I would have to go. Usually 15 mins after waking up.

Getting over this is a long and slow process but it's worth doing. I take proboitics (I'm sure you do), take L-glutamine and I cut out all soy and high fructose corn syrup. I started doing this about a year and a half after my IBS started when I first saw my Gastro and it took about 6 months for the instant urgency after waking up to go away. I also started lifting weights and working out again at my own home. I think exercise helps too. It gets the blood following to other parts of your body.

If you haven't made any of these changes yet perhaps start doing them. Just a word of warning taking L-glutamine, working out and taking proboitics won't bring instant results but in the long run it will help. Hang in there.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I do have intense urges to go upon waking up but honestly that doesn't bother me as much as the fact that the cramps and the intense urge to go is the reason I wake up so early everyday and miss out on sleep.

If poor sleep makes digestion worse then I have it really bad because my digestion already makes my sleep terrible. I wake up pretty much like clockwork around 1-2am and don't go back to sleep due to cramps and stools.


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

take Imodium before going to bed. As Dr Mark Pimpental has advised in his book, keep a space of 5-6 hours between meals.


----------



## pjbalbo (Dec 28, 2016)

I've just been diagnosted with IBS...the mornings are my worst times also. I have to go pretty much as soon as I wake up. I don't have much pain, more like just an uncomfortable feeling. I'm trying to figure out foods that seem to make things worse. So far I've cut out, gluten, lactose and coffee. I'm feeling a little better but not 100%. I've been reading on line and have found conflicting info on what to eat and what to avoid. I feel pretty bummed out, and confused. I just read that onions and garlic were often culprits... how do you cook without onions and garlic!!!


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

@pjbalbo

Same here. I am Indian and try to cook fresh Indian food with turmeric(an anti inflammatory) and other Indian herbs.

We can not cook anything without onion and garlic. My naturopath told me to stop consuming these both in addition to a whole myriad of foods that we all already avoid.

Anyway, I still have the urgency and the herbs have not made much different yet. Loperamide doesn't do much. Probiotics were the most helpful when I was taking them regularly

Will keep you all posted.


----------

